

Startup of the Week: Velocity - thirstywhimbrel
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-07/24/startup-of-the-week-velocity

======
luck87
Some of us have too simple idea for a startup and others want to do everything
in a single startup. Often the best idea is the simplest one. I suggest to see
the instagram lifecycle : [http://d152j5tfobgaot.cloudfront.net/wp-
content/uploads/2012...](http://d152j5tfobgaot.cloudfront.net/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/insta.png)

------
hukep
Congrats. One day I will be in the article like this one.

